# Messy litter kicking solutions?



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm getting frustrated with the litter box. Its in my bedroom (the only option until I move out) under a desk, near the foot of my bed. Addison CAN NOT keep the litter in the box!! He tends to dig all to one side until it all piles up and spills over the side... needless to say it gets into the carpet and is very wasteful. The box is an extra large size with reasonably high sides, so its not like he doesn't have enough room.

My problem - I HATE to vacuum. But with him kicking so much litter out then walking through it my entire floor around my bed is full of litter within 2-3 days and I have to walk through it whenever I scoop the box or feed him. I had a really thick rug in front of the box to catch most of the mess... but threw it away when he vomitted all over it and I was too lazy to wash it. I've tried newspapers to catch the litter so I can just pour it back in the box... but he "digs" the newspaper... its noisy enough to wake me up in the middle of the night and he tends to pull it up front under the box...

Can anyone think of something smooth and solid I can line the area with so that I can just collect the litter and pour it back in the box? It'll also help with him tracking litter through my room...

I've seen the Littermaid "privacy tent" and thought that might work because the bottom is covered too... but I dont' want to pay $40 for something that's not what I'm looking for... any ideas?


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I use a covered litterbox with liners...and I have a tracking mat that catches most of the litter. I just dump the extra litter that's on the mat back into the litterbox.

Sounds like you need a covered litterbox.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

How about smooth plastic carpet runner (the kind without the stickers)? Can easily be cut to size, and picked up and put down again.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I've never liked the idea of covered boxes... 

Tim, what exactly are these carpet runners? I know its a stupid question, but I can't picture it...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

They're sold in hardware stores and home improvement stores to put down on floors and carpets to protect them from walking. Sold on a roll by the foot. It sounds like it'll do what you want. Catch the spilled litter and then you can just pick it up and dump it back in the box.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

We have the same problem with Magnum, we got a Rubbermaid storage box with high sides and he hardly knocks any out at all anymore.

Something like this - we don't use the lid though... the sides are low enough that they can get into the box easily but high enough that their digging doesn't mean there is litter everywhere.










We also picked up a cheap 'end of roll' piece of carpet at a local carpet shop for $10.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

The storage container idea is great!!! I had been doing it for months by now.

With those storage containers, who really need litterboxes??? They are so much better!!!

My cats also like storage container because it is much bigger and they can wipe their feet on the sides of the box.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Yeah mine seem to prefer it too and I prefer less cleaning!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

timskitties said:


> How about smooth plastic carpet runner (the kind without the stickers)? Can easily be cut to size, and picked up and put down again.


This is what I use.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

No matter what you are always going to get some litter on your floor... i find that no matter what i do, what kind of mats i try, they still track litter everywhere. I mean, it's better than not having any mat, but i've tried 3 different store bought ones, and i've also tried just suing carpet and towels... oh well.

And why don't you like covered litter boxes? that would be a good way to stop the litter going over the sides...


----------



## madkiwi (Apr 26, 2005)

So you don't like covered boxes. Asked your cat what he likes?

Cats are very private, and sometimes do not want to use the litterbox when there are people around. Having a covered box helps enhance the cat's sense of privacy.

Mark


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I have a curtain where I hide their litterboxes.

However, my cats hate to crouch when they poop. Covered litterboxes would be a disaster in my household 8O 8O 8O .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

One of our members, Dr. Jean,* a vet, pointed out that the odor would be magnified greatly in a covered box, and would be very unpleasant for the cat. 

*Dr. Jean is extremely busy, and has not been here for months, but she was a treasure when she was advising us!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I like these...you can dump the litter back into the box!

http://www.thecatconnection.com/page/TCC/PROD/LTR-SUPLY/LITTERWELCOMEMAT-1817


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Sorry I haven't replied in a while - been busy...

About the covered boxes - I've always thought they seemed cramped, and the issue of smell has always bothered me (well, the smell inside bothering the cat bothers me). As for privacy, the box is under a desk, so only one side is open, and he never goes when I'm around (unless I'm sleeping) so it isn't like he's lacking any privacy at all.

I've tried a few mats specifically designed for litter tracking, but he'd jump over them all because they were uncomfortable to walk on. And its not the tracking so much from walking out of the box... but from kicking the litter high up one side until it spills over, THEN tracking through it.

I may just end up buying a box with much higher sides... thanks all for the suggestions!!


----------

